

Encyclopedia dramatica: Ruby on rails - MUAHA :) - mars
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ruby_on_Rails

======
Astro9k
LOL , a friend of mine is pushing me really hard to learn ruby/ror. I should
send him a link to this.

~~~
mars
it's sooo funny. dont miss the articles on javascript and java...

